# Scart zu USB?



## Danielku15 (17. April 2006)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe hier eine alte Sony Videokamera und möchte meinen Videos auf PC überspielen. Leider hat die Kamera nur einen SVideo und einen Scart Ausgang und arbeitet mit ner Kasette. Jetzt wollte ich fragen obs evt. einen Adapter von Scart zu USB gibt. Oder werde ich um eine TV-Karte mit Scart anschluss nicht herum kommen? Vielleicht gibts es ja Adapter um die Kamera anzudocken. Oder kennt jemand vielleicht ein kleines Gerät in die man Videokassette von der Kamera einlegen kann und dann auf den PC überspielen. Es wäre nämlich praktisch die Videos auf DVD zu brennen und weiterzugeben.

gruß Daniel


----------



## Dr Dau (17. April 2006)

Hallo!

Es gibt z.b. den Typhoon DVD Maker.
Kostet bei Conrad (Artikel-Nr.: 994502 - 62) 49,95 €.

Dann gibt es z.b. noch die TYPHOON PCI TV CAPTURE CARD.
Kostet bei Conrad (Artikel-Nr.: 994712 - 62) 29,95 €.

Oder Du wählst gleich eine Karte mit Hardware MPEG-2 Encoder, z.b. die WinTV-PVR 150.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

